# Distance Casting



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I have read some posts on here about the Distance Casting Clubs some of you have organized, or are members of. Since I'm not likely to find a local club (being in Ohio) I was wondering if we could get a thread started here that would help me out with my casting.

First I'd like to get into gear. Rod lengths, actions, reels, line weights. Seems like two different combos are necessary. One for casting light artificials, and one for the heavier bait rigs.

Later I'd like to talk technique/casting styles, but for now, I want to learn about putting together a good casting outfit for both of the situations I listed above.

 You guys/gals are gonna have to be my casting club!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

There is a distance forum on this site it may be better to post this there.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Redhorse*

I moved the thread over here.. I believe Digger to be right,you will get much better input on this forum..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Objectives?*

Are you strictly looking into distance gear, or is your focus on fishing? Distance casters use fairly specialized rods, and reels that are fine tuned.

If your just starting out and you are focused on fishing you can get by with some decent off the shelf heavers. Generally 12' in length and rated 6-10 oz(or more). They are used for soaking bait in the heavy surf where you need to use a lot of weight to hold your bait in position.

Lure rods can be anything from 7' rods that will throw 1/8 oz jigs to 10' rods that will throw 2-4 oz stingsilvers. It depends on what your targeting (species) and fishing conditions.

IT's a pretty wide open subject and you may need to narrow down your question(s) to get more specific answers.

Hope this helps


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry about the "wrong forum" thing. I have only visited the NC forum...so just posted it there . Thanks for moving this for me.

Strictly fishing!

I already own a 12' spinning outfit rated for 1-4 oz. lure weight. Nothing fancy (or expensive). I've had it for years...got it back when I lived down in Texas as a youth. Surf cast Galveston Island area with it in my early teens. The rod is "decent" but the reel leaves something to be desired. I feel like I could be casting farther with this outfit than I am. I also put together a 10' baitcasting outfit for my son this year that is rated for 1-5 oz. with a PENN 220 on it. This outfit cast as well, if not a little better than the spinning rig. 

Maybe I'm being unrealistic with my expectations.

When it comes to casting artificials, none of my regular casting outfits I'm using will get the distance I desire. My typical casting rigs are built for heaving heavy Muskie plugs, not little spoons or jigs.

I'm contemplating a second trip to Carolina Beach this year for a rematch (last trip the fish won). I'd like to be a little better prepared with at least one good rig for casting artificials, and maybe upgrade/modify my bait outfits. Along with some tips on casting techniques/form. 

This Spring was my 3rd trip to CB, and before that it had been years since I surf cast.

Thanks in advance for any and all advice. I know I can't get this kind of help locally at the bait and tackle shop, which is why I'm on here buggin' you guys... .


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Redhorse*

For starters I would recommend getting a rod rated in the 6-12oz range. TICA, Ocean Master, and Tsunami all make rods that won't break the bank(around $90-125). You will have to decide on the reel you want to use (spinning or conventional) before deciding on the rod. Two of the most popular reels (conventional) are the Penn 525 mag, and the Daiwa 30. There is also a slew of spinning models to choose from.

As far as lure rod, do you know what species you are going after? Your 10 foot and 12 foot rod will work, but 12' is a little long for constant holding and casting. If you want to throw light lures you will need to downsize accordingly.

As for casting technique, I would advise picking up a video or two by some of the distance guys. Nick Meyers makes a decent one (breakaway tackle) and there are others as well.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I can't really say my lure casting outfit will be for one species or another. I'm pretty much going to need an all purpose rig that will be suitable for many applications. I make it to the coast once a year if I'm lucky, this year I might actually get in a second trip. I don't know when I'll be there, or what fish will be running for any given trip. Both the 12' and the 10' rods I have would be pretty uncomfortable to cast for any amount of time. They are really most suitable for bait fishing.

I think I'll be able to find a decent 9'-10' casting rod around here, along with a reel. The heavy 6-12 oz. rated heaver is another story though. The 10' Berkley Glow stick rated to 5 oz. was the heaviest rod I could find around here. It's pretty much for catfishing down at the river. So I'll be going strictly on your advice on that one cause I'll have to have it shipped.

I guess I'd like to start with the casting rod. Will a 9'-10' rod be suitable for most applications? What action/lure weight would be appropriate? I prefer Power Pro braided line...what diameter/Lb. test would be best for distance, or should I use some other type line? I would be going with a baitcasting (conventional) outfit, as I prefer those to spinning even though I use both. 

As far as reels go, I like the Abu Garcia 6500's since that's typically what I'm using for muskie. Will they handle the saltwater, or do I need to buy a saltwater reel? Any good quality baitcaster similar in size to the 6500's that would handle the salt will work for me. I have been hesitant to bring my best muskie reels down there because I didn't know how they would handle the salt. My other reels, I've just been running fresh water through them when I got home after each trip. Then re-lubing them.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Redhorse said:


> As far as reels go, I like the Abu Garcia 6500's since that's typically what I'm using for muskie. Will they handle the saltwater, or do I need to buy a saltwater reel? QUOTE]
> 
> 6500 Abu's are pretty popular for salt water fishing. Most folks looking for distance take the levelwind off (hatteras jacks among others sells kits to eliminate it). I use a 6500 c4 on a 9' Tica for my lure rod. I've got one rated 2-6 oz for throwing bigger metal & another one rated 1/2-2 (I think), that I use for smaller lures. This setup works great for throwing hopkins & stingsilvers. But I'm planning on getting a spinning rod for jigs etc. I chose to leave the level-wind on this reel since I'm mainly throwing lures & it just makes life a lot easier. I just rinse it w/ fresh water each day while at the beach, & give it a full take down & lube when I get home.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

the tica 9' or similar rods like tsunamis with a 6500 would be a great do it all rod...can throw anything from one ounce gotchas/metal , 2 ounce bucktails and stingsilvers,medium plugs for stripers to 4nsmall bait for whiting/pompano

it wont throw big baits for cobes /drum however


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Any reason not to spool up with 30# Power-Pro? That's what most of my muskie rods are spooled with, and I've been happy with it. It's the diameter of 10# mono, and casts really well. I've noticed from reading other threads a lot of guys on here are using some kind of mono as opposed to braided line. Is it a matter of preference, or is there some reasoning behind it?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

braid hjas less abraision resistance, so it can be bad for pier/rocky fishing areas...

Braid also cuts thru mono easily, but for a lure rod it should be fine, just not heaver fishing the point 

My main reason for not using braid in most applications is becaus when i get hung i cant break the 30-50 lb braid(they overtest written strengths)witha bimini twist....this means i lose 30-100yds per snag which is alotta money...also dont like leavin line inna water cuz 10 min later ill snag onto it and lose another rig


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*braid vs mono*

I use mono on my heaver bait set ups, braid on my spinning rods for casting lures. Although it is a matter of personal preference, you need to pay attention to what the others are using when fishing in a crowd. 

As Chris stated some areas (the point on Hatteras Island) the locals mostly use mono, and if you are fishing in the crowd it makes since to use what they use. In a crowd it is a pain when getting lines tangled- and it will happen, so you might wind up having to cut your line, and that gets expensive with braid. 

Plus you'll keep your neighbors happy if you don't throw braided line into the middle of their mono setups.

I like the sensitivity of braid, but don't feel like I am getting extra distance on conventionals. Maybe the tournament casters can give us some input. They are the true distance gurus, and I would think if braid outcast mono they would be using it, but I'm pretty sure they use mono- don't know if thats a tournament regulation or not.

It might pay to have an extra spare reel spool- then you can change and toss whatever is appropriate.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I like the spare spool idea. I have x-tra spools with different # test for some of my reels now, but not to switch from braid to mono. Good Idea!

I have my bait rods spooled with braid right now because they double as Flathead outfits. That's pretty much the only fishing they are suitable for around here. Don't get to the coast often enough to justify having these big combos without finding something around here to use them for.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Your Muskie rods would be great off a pier or on a boat. By the way, as far as your baitcasters go, what rod/reel/line do you use for casting bucktails and plugs...include the rod weights too if you can. Thanks-


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Here you go Lipyourown... planning on chasing some muskies are you?
These are just my casting rods. They are all spooled with 30# Power Pro. 
I have 5 seperate rods set up with line counters for trolling.


Gander Mountain IM7 7' Med Hvy
1/2-2 oz. Lure Weight 15-30 # line
Garcia 6500C3 5.3:1 ratio 

Great for Colorado blade bucktails, spinner baits, medium to small plugs.


St. Croix 6'9" Heavy Power Fast Action
1-5 oz. Lure Weight 20-50 # line
Garcia 6600CL Rocket 6.3:1 ratio 

I set this combo up specifically for burning willow leaf bucktails on the surface. High gear ratio keeps the bait up without cranking your arm off. Heavy rod also makes it great for large, fast retrieve jerk baits.


Bass Pro Shop Pete Mania Combo IM6 6'6" Med Hvy
3/4-3 oz. Lure Weight 15-30 # line
Don't remember make of reel (just says Bass Pro) might be a Pinnacle
6.2:1 gear ratio

This outfit is a dedicated jerk bait rod. Even though it is only rated to 3 oz., it has a counter balance weight system in the butt which you can match to your lure weight. It gives you perfect balance, and easy casting. I throw all my biggest, heaviest baits with this rod. Occasionally I'll throw a large diving crank with this rod that my others can't handle.


St. Croix 6'10" Medium Power Fast Action
1/2-2 oz. Lure Weight 14-30 # line
Calcutta 250 5:1 ratio

This rod is set up to throw the small muskie plugs, and bass bait size stuff.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*casting*

I'm new to the distance game myself. Just started to get serious about it a month or so agoand am trying to get the best out of what I have. I'm up to a consistent one hundred yards with my surf gear. I've learned a lot here and you will too if you make a few posts and read up on the old posts. My goal is a hundred and fifty yards and I feel that I can achieve that with my existing gear and improving my technique. 

I have the fore-runner to your Penn 220 GTO. It casts ok but not nearly as well as the Penn Squidder or the 155 that I am magging.. It is also a levelwind and according to the Penn Catalog it is a Downrigger / boat / pier reel. Don't let that disuade you as you can get fair distance with it The problem that I've experienced with my 209 is that the shocker knot gets hung in the level wind guide and i get break offs, so I'm not going to cast much with it until I change to braid main line and braid shocker. 


The point is...use what you have and learn the technique involved or get something new , but learn the technique for casting distance. Neil Makellow has cast 450 feet with a six foot wooden tripod. 

I'm going to message you a link or two that may help in your quest for distance.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*by the way*

Don't know where you fish, But I'm in the process of adapting my fresh water bait fishing to saltwater technique. We have big stripers here in the delaware river, 30 minutes from me..also in a large impoundment 40 minutes from me

They both hold large carp, catfish and some muskie. I have had success with surf rods and surf techniques in catching and landing large catfish form the impoundment cause I can get out to the deeper water that the usual stuff can't reach. You must have some big rivers / impoundments or are not too far from the great lakes ( I drive 3.5 hours for salmon fishing so far is relative....).


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the links david123, that should help a lot !

We fish the Muskingum and Ohio rivers for big flathead. my buddy caught 3 last weekend (I couldn't go ) the largest of which was 32 lbs, that is considered a small one.

I am only two hours from Erie, but fish that mainly from a boat. Dad lives in Sandusky and has a 21' center console that we go perching, and troll for walleye with.

The bulk of my fishing is done from a 14' jon-boat on inland reservoirs. There are about a half dozen lakes I frequent, with 2 favorites. Muskies are my passion now. I've been chasing them for 6-7 yrs, and can't get enough of it.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

RedHorse, I actually used to pursue muskies in a 200 acre eutrophic lake smack in the middle of northern VA suburbs. The state stocked Burke Lake w/ Muskie to use as a brrod stock so they could stock our rivers. After getting burned on a few muskie that hit by bass gear (and reading up on Pete Mania), I started going back to Burke Lake with my striper gear (loomis saltwater series 7' 12-25# and started landing these beasts. Completely awesome fish, I'll post some pics in the next few days. Keep us posted when you are going to the coast and send more muskie pics. Thanks for the detailed tackle inventory, nice stuff. I want to go to Canada for the Pike (apparantly they don't take 10,000 casts to catch) fishing I read about...do I need to got that far?


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*travel*

Lip-
Raystown Lake, a large impoundment north of the Pa Md Border in centralo PA has big pike, or so I hear.

The Youghiogheny Reservoir straddles the Pa Md Border ....near the center of the border. 38 miles of shoreline.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

There are some great places in Michigan also. This is deffinately the time to go after them. You can find some fast action on Pike in many of the rivers in south central michigan this time of year. If you go later in the Summer, a lot of inland lakes in the U-P have excelent populations of large pike.

Looks like my next Muskie excursion will be the weekend of 19-20th. I'll camp out Fri-Sun and hit it hard. Hopefully I'll have some pics for you guys. I'll be fishing Leesville Res. in Carroll county Ohio. They are catching them up in 2' of water right now casting 6" Grandma's and Bucktails. Mostly mid size fish, but a couple huskies have been boated. Hope I'm timing this right to hit the big ones!!!!!!


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

we have a six man charter for the 20th of may. Going out of NJ and a good time will be had by all!


----------



## Bayou Bob (Apr 25, 2006)

Redhorse, If you want to get a new surf rod for a little money check out digitaldagger.com. He has good prices and can offer you some good advice. For a spinner look at the Ande; they may be the best rod for the money on the market. He also carries Tica, Tsunami and several other brands.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info on that site BB. I'll check it out.

Have a good time on your charter there D123, hopefully we'll both have pics to post. Had a board of trustees meeting for the Ohio Huskie Muskie Club today. A couple of guys have already been tearing them up!


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Well...got to the lake late Friday cause my partner couldn't get off work a little early like he normally does (cause we planned on fishin'). Got the boat ready that night, and had a few tasty beverages around the campfire, then sacked out in the tent. Got up and hit the water by about 6:45 Sat morning...cool air temps with a fog lingering till mid-morning. Cast till early afternoon with no takers. We did have about a 45 min stretch of time where muskies (about 7 of them) just broke water around us. None of them were following, just coming to the surface and or jumping out of the water. Trolled till around 7 PM with no action, then headed back to camp. Had to get the battery on a charger so we could run the electric motor for casting in the morning. 

My buddy we were camping with came off the water about 1 hr after us, and said he had no action till 7:30 PM when a mid 30" fish followed the jerk bait he was casting and swiped at it on the first figure 8, then started figure 8'ing with the bait. After about 5 mor 8's it hit the bait again, but just didn't get a hook. It suspended there and watched the bait for a couple more 8's then left.

Polished off a few more of those beverages, and cooked up some Venison ribs over the fire, then sacked out .

Sunday morning started out cold with rain. We broke camp before hitting the water, so we didn't get out there until around 9 AM. Put on the rain gear and started casting the same area we saw those fish in the day before. We had about 3 more fish break surface around us but still no takers. Battery finally went dead (methinks it's time for a new one), so we started up the gas motor and used it to set up drifts to cast that same area some more. Finally had enough of that and started trolling again around 1 PM. Concentrated on that area and put out our 4 rods. About the 4th pass through this one area where we were marking alot of bait, one of my rods goes off...it's a fish and it feels HUGE! Rain had stopped by this time but the wind that blew the clouds away had stuck around. While my partner is clearing the other rods, and trying to get the net ready, that wind is blowing us right to the fish. It's staying down, so I don't horse it, then we drift right over it and I have to run the line around the boat to the other side. The nets finally ready, but the wind kicks up and now we are MOVING down the lake...fish in tow. I can't make any progress on getting this fish in with the boat moving so fast. Finally the fish surfaces out there and it's a MONSTER muskie and on top of that...it's foul hooked right in the center of the back... ...no wonder I couldn't bring it in! So we kick the motor into reverse (felt like we were chasing blue marlin with the boat) to try and get some headway. The fish went back down deep and we got in close. I told my partner I was bringing it up, he got the net ready, fish is coming into the net...but the wind is just keeping us far enough apart we couldn't quite scoop it. I pump the fish in another foot to make it happen...fish's head goes in the net...nose hits the mesh and it thrashes, turns, rolls back about 4' and pulls the hook out . 

Should have told my partner to kick the motor into reverse again right when we were going for the scoop...it would have brought it right into the net, but the fish was snagged anyway...:--| ...oh well, at least we had some excitement. Trolled till 6 PM...nothing. Can't wait till the next trip... .

Redhorse


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Well...I picked up a replacement reel for my 12 footer today. Finding Saltwater stuff around here can be a challenge sometimes. Finding a good deal on used saltwater equipment even harder! I think I got a good deal today though  . I found this PENN 650 SS at one of my local tackle shops. I stopped in just to say hi...not really looking for anything. Someone had traded this reel in for some reason. I got it for $45 and it looks virtually brand new. I'm hoping I did good, also hoping this will help my cast with that rod. The old reel on it really was junk. What do ya think?


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*Redhorse*

did you see the pics of Hatteras?

http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com

check out their equipment. Its interesting!


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Redhorse-

Ya done good!


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm going to strip that mono off there, and transfer the 30# PP and backing off my other reel onto it. The old reel has 50 yds of large diameter braid as backing, and 300 yds of high visibility PP. That PENN has a capacity of 400 yds 12 lb mono, which is about the diameter of the 30# PP. Should be just about right, and fill it up nicely. I think I'll try and find a second spool for it, so I can have one filled with mono all the way also.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Got the line transferred, and the reel mounted on my 12' rod. Did a test cast (OTG) in my neighbors side yard using 2 oz egg sinker. Sent it across the 90+ yds of grass...right into the tops of the crabapple trees at the other end. If the trees weren't there it looked like it would have been over 100 yds easy! Looks like I already need a better place to practice...


----------

